# 32 boots durability



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

How durable are the thirty two boots, i have heard they are super comfortable but fall apart real quick. I'm looking for a good pair of boots, that will last at least a few seasons, dont want to drop the money on some comfy boots that fold up and fall apart after 1 season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

they aren't known for durability, but if you find the right boots for you, I'd get them regardless of price or durability.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

I have never had a problem with 32 boots and durability. They usually last 2-3 seasons easily for me. Though I don't mind the shell getting softer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I've heard tons of stories about 32's have terrible durability, but I myself have never had any problems. I had been riding 32 boots for about 3-4 seasons until I picked up some burtons last year. The 32's had better fit so I recently got the new lashed for this season, we'll see how they hold up compared to the past models I've had.


----------



## jyjuke (Dec 10, 2008)

There are so many mixed reviews when it comes to 32's durability. Me personally, have never had an issue with their Lashed boots, but some would disagree. I would say I ride pretty hard and very often, but I've yet to have my pair fall apart. Just my two cents.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

ive havent had a problem, i ride mine pretty hard and theres only minor wear. i can list it all..

a little wear at the toe from the capstrap but the seems arent even harmed your normal fading.
i scuffed the toe but thats my fault tehe
and the tounge has wear at the spot where the lace rubs against it near the ankle

that sums it up. i rode consistently (3-5 days a week) last winter in them since Christmas and they are holding up well. i have the lashed by the way and love em!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

have a pair of 305's should retire them and have glued up the rear boot twice but the front boot is fine, they did fine for 3 seasons but these fit like slippers and are so darn comfortable. In fact have a new pair of 32's focus boa still in the box


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I wore a pair of 32 focus boa last year and they had 40+ days of hard riding on them and are fine besides on little wear spot on the outside of my left heel. It was from my binding; I lost a screw and had to use one for a weekend that was not the right size. Obviously not the boots fault. I loved mine but went for something softer this year and got the vans aura boots


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

mine have lasted a good 70+ trips and only have a small bit of wear at the toe where i place my board on the lift. other than that, they're as good as new.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

my 32 still looks new but i noticed its a bit packed out after wearing them for 20+ days out. There is significantly more room for my toe to wiggle and also a little heel lift that did not exists when i first got it.

my buddy with a 32 prion been complaining about similar situation too....that his boot is getting loose. 

we gonna get some foot beds to see if it can temporary fix it coz having ur feet flex in an uneven way is pretty tiring and get cramped pretty easy.
________
Volcano Vaporizers


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

Ive got 32 Timba's from like 07. I got em used with my setup. Still strong, no problems. I get alot of compliments on the style too


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Only thing I've noticed is they may be getting a bit loose like some have said but no real wear after they've been used about 30-40 times...


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

ive ridden in my lashed for just about 15 days this season and they still look/fit like they are brand new
people complain about 32's packing out, but that can be fixed with an extra pair of socks


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Ive worn my 2010 lashed once on the hill and twice in the back yard, and the sole has completely seperated from the boots heel area(sole delamination). Contacted 32 today about the warranty. Hope they take care of me, b/c this type of quality is unacceptable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

MidwestDivision said:


> Ive worn my 2010 lashed once on the hill and twice in the back yard, and the sole has completely seperated from the boots heel area(sole delamination). Contacted 32 today about the warranty. Hope they take care of me, b/c this type of quality is unacceptable.


although my lacing grommets broke first week, their support is very good. I got new parts shipped out immediately, plus a few extra goodies.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

lashed boots are fucking great. The only problem ive had with mine is that one of the sides that connects the cuff of the inner rip-lace ripped out. But its still fine. But on warm days with slush...they just get flooded.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine have held up pretty well over 2 seasons(100+), though there startin to some apart this year, the boot is starting to seperate from the sole, and there soffft, i dont mind soft all that much though. other than that there holding up well, def most comfy boots ive owned, and when new were everything i could ask for, i say try a pair, and when they break down, you'll know how long there goin to last


----------

